# L'Atalanta non merita la Champions



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?

Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore. 

La squadra che più di tutti si merita la Champions è il Milan! *Se la merita perché è da tutto l'anno che ha l'handicap Gattuso* e *soprattutto perché è dall'inizio del campionato che gli arbitri ci uccidono*. La Roma è stata stra aiutata, ma è riuscita lo stesso a fallire, la Lazio qualche aiuto l'ha avuto, noi siamo stati massacrati. 
Sarebbe stato bello vedere dove sarebbe finita l'Atalanta con gli arbitraggi che abbiamo avuto noi, probabilmente nemmeno in zona Europa League.

Quindi si, la Dea per me non merita la Champions, non la merita per niente, visto che l'accesso alla Coppa dalle grandi orecchie glielo sta regalando la FIGC.


----------



## Wildbone (20 Maggio 2019)

Se la merita eccome.
È una squadra costruita intelligentemente, con giocatori funzionali (davvero), con un monte ingaggi notevolmente inferiore alle "grandi", con un allenatore che insegna calcio e tira fuori il meglio dai suoi, e con il gioco più bello della Serie A.
Noi, invece, abbiamo speso milioni tra giocatori e dirigenza, ma non solo non siamo stati capaci di silurare un incompetente, abbiamo esposto costantemente i nostri giocatori al giogo mediatico e a un sacco di bufere francamente stucchevoli. Al Milan non si parla mai di calcio, mai. L'Atalanta è là sopra per meriti, non certo per regali.


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Il mondo è bello perché è vario...
rispetto ma non condivido il tuo punto di vista.

I meriti non si assegnano in base ai problemi che uno affronta, 
ma in base a ciò che uno fa...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Infatti non la meritano affatto più di noi, però devi tenere conto del fatto, che la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che l' Atalanta la meriti e noi meritiamo solo melma, lo dicono più perchè vedono il fantasma di Gattuso ovunque.
Non sono obbiettivi.

Grande allenatore, grande gioco, ma sono li con noi.

Stando ai commenti, abbiamo mezza rosa di scarsoni ed un allenatore che è peggio. 

Mi chiedo come arriveremo a quasi 70 punti allora, se noi facciamo schifo e l' Atalanta merita il paradiso.

La verità è che ce la meritiamo noi tifosi, sono dieci anni che ci scoppia il fegato.

Per concludere, se la sarà meritata chi arriva quarto e basta, senza troppe paranoie.

Tenendo conto che tra infortuni e *arbitraggi*, e tappetini rossi alla Atalanta in questo finale di campionato delle avversarie, non ce n'è andata bene mezza.

L' Atalanta è uscita con 7 punti da 3 trasferte: Napoli, Lazio, Juventus. Non sanno nemmeno loro come.

Vedremo, io credo che ci possa ancora essere qualche sorpresa nel prossimo turno, e potrebbe pure essere il Milan che non vince a Ferrara eh, ma secondo me non vinceranno tutte e 3 le concorrenti per la CL.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2019)

In un campionato dove le grandi fanno il proprio dovere l'Atalanta non arriva mai terza. 
Comunque la Serie A era divertente quando c'erano anche sorprese in alto. 
L'Atalanta non ha rubato nulla, sinceramente un mese fa nonostante fosse apprezzabile il loro gioco, non avrei mai detto che avrebbero concluso facendo tanti punti. Lasciando perdere ieri, le vittorie a Napoli (ahi ahi Carletto  ) e a Roma con la Lazio sono state decisive.


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti non la meritano affatto più di noi, però devi tenere conto del fatto, che la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che l' Atalanta la meriti e noi meritiamo solo melma, lo dicono più perchè vedono il fantasma di Gattuso ovunque.
> Non sono obbiettivi.
> 
> Grande allenatore, grande gioco, ma sono li con noi.
> ...



La merita chi arriva quarto, questo è corretto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti non la meritano affatto più di noi, però devi tenere conto del fatto, che la maggior parte di quelli che dicono che l' Atalanta la meriti e noi meritiamo solo melma, lo dicono più perchè vedono il fantasma di Gattuso ovunque.
> Non sono obbiettivi.
> 
> Grande allenatore, grande gioco, ma sono li con noi.
> ...



Tutto giusto ciò che dici. Ed hai centrato in pieno il punto. Elogi a non finire all'Atalanta del grande Gasp (non poi cosi grande secondo me) e solo melma a noi. Questa cosa non ha alcun senso. A me sarebbe piaciuto vedere un arbitraggio normale per il Milan, tutto qua. Ma qui dentro non si puo' nemmeno dire questo, perché se parli dei furti che abbiamo subito ti rispondono "Non cerchiamo alibi, giochiamo male" come se giocare male fosse un delitto e dia il diritto agli arbitri di massacraci. Mha....



Manue ha scritto:


> La merita chi arriva quarto, questo è corretto.



Ragionamento corretto, applicato al campionato sbagliato, visto che persino la Juve ieri si è scansata. Se questo è meritare...


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

aggiungo questo:

*atalanta AL SUO MASSIMO PIU' SITUAZIONI FAVOREVOLI DI CALENDARIO E MOTIVAZIONI ALTRUI 66 punti

Milan AL SUO MINIMO PIU' PROBLEMATICHE DI OGNI TIPO IN STAGIONE 65 punti*


già questo dà l'idea della medriocrità della realtà atalantina,cioè deve fare tutto benissimo e beneficiare di situazione favorevoli (l'unico big match decente che ha fatto da mesi è stato pareggiare a san siro contro l'inter) per fare un punto in più di noi che non stiamo facendo neanche il compitino.

è sempre l'atalanta che è stata schiantata dal Milan a bergamo,lo stadio ammazza grandi certo.


----------



## davidelynch (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Sei pazzo, l'Atalanta è la grande favola e il Gasp il super allenatore ignorato dai grandi club perché nessuno lo capisce.

Per me hai ragione gli hanno regalato punti su punti, ovviamente nessuno nega che Milan e Roma abbiano fatto schifo più volte durante la stagione, ma al netto di tutto ci troviamo comunque a -1 con un partita ancora da giocare, negare che senza i numerosi punti "donati" non sarebbero neppure in EL è cecità pura.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ciò che dici. Ed hai centrato in pieno il punto. Elogi a non finire all'Atalanta del grande Gasp (non poi cosi grande secondo me) e solo melma a noi. Questa cosa non ha alcun senso. A me sarebbe piaciuto vedere un arbitraggio normale per il Milan, tutto qua. Ma qui dentro non si puo' nemmeno dire questo, perché se parli dei furti che abbiamo subito ti rispondono "Non cerchiamo alibi, giochiamo male" come se giocare male fosse un delitto e dia il diritto agli arbitri di massacraci. Mha....
> 
> .



E' difficile fare un discorso normale, perchè gli haters di Gattuso, appena cerchi una qualunque ragione per capire i motivi dei nostri problemi che non sia lui, smattano totalmente. Lascia perdere.

Nella loro testa, se tu scrivi "è colpa degli arbitri" o "abbiamo una rosa buona ma nulla di che", scatta qualcosa che a loro arriva il messaggio "Gattuso è un bravissimo allenatore, è tutta colpa degli altri", ma non è cosi.


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ciò che dici. Ed hai centrato in pieno il punto. Elogi a non finire all'Atalanta del grande Gasp (non poi cosi grande secondo me) e solo melma a noi. Questa cosa non ha alcun senso. A me sarebbe piaciuto vedere un arbitraggio normale per il Milan, tutto qua. Ma qui dentro non si puo' nemmeno dire questo, perché se parli dei furti che abbiamo subito ti rispondono "Non cerchiamo alibi, giochiamo male" come se giocare male fosse un delitto e dia il diritto agli arbitri di massacraci. Mha....
> 
> 
> 
> Ragionamento corretto, applicato al campionato sbagliato, visto che persino la Juve ieri si è scansata. Se questo è meritare...




Come ho scritto prima, 
ho visto Juve Atalanta, e sinceramente non ho visto una squadra che si è scansata...

ci ha provato secondo me...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



E' una realtà meravigliosa e giocano un calcio superlativo.
La loro è una favola e meritano il meglio.
La coda del campionato però direi che è stata parecchio strana ma comunque onore a loro.
Io sono un fan del gasp e del suo calcio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> aggiungo questo:
> 
> *atalanta AL SUO MASSIMO PIU' SITUAZIONI FAVOREVOLI DI CALENDARIO E MOTIVAZIONI ALTRUI 66 punti
> 
> ...



Da stampare.

Erano 5 anni che non stavamo messi cosi bene, ma l' importante è martellarsi le palle sempre ed *esaltare gli altri*.


----------



## uolfetto (20 Maggio 2019)

come ho già scritto ieri, se ne facciamo una questione di "merito" (che poi è molto soggettivo) per me noi non dovremmo nemmeno essere quinti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una realtà meravigliosa e giocano un calcio superlativo.
> La loro è una favola e meritano il meglio.
> La coda del campionato però direi che è stata parecchio strana ma comunque onore a loro.
> Io sono un fan del gasp e del suo calcio.



Io questo gioco superlativo non lo vedo, pur rispettando la tua opinione, sia chiaro. Oltretutto le hanno prese pure da noi. A me sembra una squadra che gioca bene, fine. Non meritano il meglio, meritano ciò che meritano. Già solo il fatto che tu stesso affermi che la fine del campionato è stata strana, ti fa capire che non meritano il quarto posto. Se il Parma si fosse scansato contro di noi, al posto di giocare con il coltello tra i denti, ora sarebbe tutto diverso. Questi aiuti non sono aiuti da poco dai. Poi sia chiaro, ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una realtà meravigliosa e giocano un calcio superlativo.
> La loro è una favola e meritano il meglio.
> La coda del campionato però direi che è stata parecchio strana ma comunque onore a loro.
> Io sono un fan del gasp e del suo calcio.



Ma certo, bravi per carità.

Ma noi fra tutte le problematiche e gli arbitraggi, e loro con i punti regalati... in fondo in fondo.. non saprei chi la "merita" realmente


----------



## Schism75 (20 Maggio 2019)

quindi fatemi capire, perché non vi siete spiegati bene: l’Atalanta è uno squadrone e Gasperini è un mediocre per il fatto che ancora non è qualificata?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io questo gioco superlativo non lo vedo, pur rispettando la tua opinione, sia chiaro. Oltretutto le hanno prese pure da noi. A me sembra una squadra che gioca bene, fine. Non meritano il meglio, meritano ciò che meritano. Già solo il fatto che tu stesso affermi che la fine del campionato è stata strana, ti fa capire che non meritano il quarto posto. Se il Parma si fosse scansato contro di noi, al posto di giocare con il coltello tra i denti, ora sarebbe tutto diverso. Questi aiuti non sono aiuti da poco dai. Poi sia chiaro, ognuno la pensa come vuole.



Sui meriti ho già precisato anche in altri post come la penso.
Sul gioco non ho dubbi : miglior gioco della serie A e miglior attacco.
Calcio totale , ritmi altissimi, interscambi continui dei ruoli.
Tutti che arrivano al tiro.
Elogio del calcio.
Se ne facessimo solo una questione della qualità proposta sono loro da champions, non noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma certo, bravi per carità.
> 
> Ma noi fra tutte le problematiche e gli arbitraggi, e loro con i punti regalati... in fondo in fondo.. non saprei chi la "merita" realmente



Sui punti regalati mi sono già espresso altrove : napoli-atalanta, lazio-atalanta e juve-atalanta non mi convincono.


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

la storia del calcio è piena di squadre che giocano bene e non ottengono nulla.
"che gioco l'islanda,una piccola realtà con poca gente...",poi arriva la fase finale o la gara decisiva e perde.
la juve di allegri gioca da schifo quasi sempre e lui è diventato l'allenatore più vincente scudetti di fila.
l'atalanta sta trovando delle coincidenze astrali più rare di non so cosa,questa è la verità.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sui meriti ho già precisato anche in altri post come la penso.
> Sul gioco non ho dubbi : miglior gioco della serie A e miglior attacco.
> Calcio totale , ritmi altissimi, interscambi continui dei ruoli.
> Tutti che arrivano al tiro.
> ...



Il calcio non è solo qualità però. Altrimenti l'Atalanta vincerebbe lo scudetto per te e non la Juventus. La Juve non gioca bene, ma è la più forte e nessuno mette in dubbio il suo meritarsi gli scudetti che sta vincendo, pur proponendo un gioco mediocre.
Per esempio a me il Napoli piace di più da vedere rispetto all'Atalanta, ma qui come hai ben detto, è tutto soggettivo. 

Come giustamente hanno ben detto gli altri: Ci sono davanti di 1 solo punto, l'Atalanta dei miracolati, del Dio del calcio Gasperini etc. Se fossero veramente cosi forti, cosi fantastici, sarebbero già in Champions e probabilmente al terzo posto. Al netto di tutte le difficoltà e ladrate che abbiamo subito, siamo ancora li. Io tutti sti meriti non li vedo.

Il Leicester era una favola, una favola vera. L'Atalanta è il frutto di un buon lavoro dirigenziale e della solita Mafia all'Italiana. Quindi no, per me non meritano la Champions, ma proprio per niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è solo qualità però. Altrimenti l'Atalanta vincerebbe lo scudetto per te e non la Juventus. La Juve non gioca bene, ma è la più forte e nessuno mette in dubbio il suo meritarsi gli scudetti che sta vincendo, pur proponendo un gioco mediocre.
> Per esempio a me il Napoli piace di più da vedere rispetto all'Atalanta, ma qui come hai ben detto, è tutto soggettivo.
> 
> Come giustamente hanno ben detto gli altri: Ci sono davanti di 1 solo punto, l'Atalanta dei miracolati, del Dio del calcio Gasperini etc. Se fossero veramente cosi forti, cosi fantastici, sarebbero già in Champions e probabilmente al terzo posto. Al netto di tutte le difficoltà e ladrate che abbiamo subito, siamo ancora li. Io tutti sti meriti non li vedo.
> ...



I meriti sono tutti nei risultati ottenuti rispetto alle potenzialità e ai soldi spesi per allestire la squadra.
Questa atalanta non costa e non vale più di torino e samp ma è lassù a duellare con inter e milan.
Non parliamo poi del tetto ingaggi dell'atalanta.
E' questa la vera vittoria del gasp, ha innalzato il valore e il rendimento di tutti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I meriti sono tutti nei risultati ottenuti rispetto alle potenzialità e ai soldi spesi per allestire la squadra.
> Questa atalanta non costa e non vale più di torino e samp ma è lassù a duellare con inter e milan.
> Non parliamo poi del tetto ingaggi dell'atalanta.
> E' questa la vera vittoria del gasp, ha innalzato il valore e il rendimento di tutti.



Vero ciò che dici. Ma siamo sempre li. Inizia a tirare via il punto che si è presa ieri a Torino. Inizia a tirare via le squadre che si scansano e compagnia. La storia sarebbe diversa. Io non sto dicendo che non abbiano fatto un bel campionato, che non ci sia un gran lavoro di allenatore e dirigenti, sto dicendo che stanno raccogliendo più di ciò che si sono meritati sul campo, perché c'è una "strana forza" che li sta spingendo e questa "strana forza" non fa parte del rettangolo verde. 
Il Milan non merita meno dell'Atalanta. E lo sai perché? Arriviamo da un cambio di società improvviso, da mille trambusti, da Gattuso, dagli Arbitraggi, dal caso Higuain, da un mercato improvvisato in 20 giorni etc. Eppure siamo STATI BRAVI a tirar su una squadra in grado di lottare per la champions. Perché questo non si dice mai? Perché c'è solo melma per noi? Mai un elogio. Non è giusto, non mi pare equo e razionale. Bravi son sempre gli altri, noi mai. Questa è follia, per me. 

Sia chiaro che non c'è l'ho con te. Dico per dire


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto prima,
> ho visto Juve Atalanta, e sinceramente non ho visto una squadra che si è scansata...
> 
> ci ha provato secondo me...



trovami un video di una gara a caso della juve con cuadrado,mandzukic,ronaldo,bernardeschi,dybala contemporaneamente senza tirare in porta e ti darò ragione.
ultimi dieci minuti con kean pure.
anche un'amichevole andrebbe bene.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sui meriti ho già precisato anche in altri post come la penso.
> Sul gioco non ho dubbi : miglior gioco della serie A e miglior attacco.
> Calcio totale , ritmi altissimi, interscambi continui dei ruoli.
> Tutti che arrivano al tiro.
> ...



Qualità? cio' che succede fra la tua area e quella avversaria, è solo un riempitivo.

Conta buttarla dentro, infatti se la giocano punto a punto con noi. Perchè giocheremo meno bene, ma subiamo meno di loro.

E' calcio.

Prendi il Livepool, Kloop bellissimo e altissimo, ma dagli Piatek e Suso al posto Salah e Manè, finirebbe che noi saremmo incensati e loro sbeffeggiati.

L' Atalanta, che gioca benissimo, deve la sua stagione a Ilicic e Zapata che stanno facendo i fenomeni, gli riesci qualunque cosa, quest' anno va cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualità? cio' che succede fra la tua area e quella avversaria, è solo un riempitivo.
> 
> Conta buttarla dentro, infatti se la giocano punto a punto con noi. Perchè giocheremo meno bene, ma subiamo meno di loro.
> 
> ...



La rosa dell'atalanta vale due noccioline.
Pensa anche a questo.


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> trovami un video di una gara a caso della juve con cuadrado,mandzukic,ronaldo,bernardeschi,dybala contemporaneamente senza tirare in porta e ti darò ragione.
> ultimi dieci minuti con kean pure.
> anche un'amichevole andrebbe bene.



Io ho avuto quell'impressione, che ci hanno provato sin dal primo minuto...
questo non vuol dire che hanno attaccato per 90 minuti, 
ma perché nel calcio le motivazioni fanno la differenza.

Tu puoi dire che sono professionisti e che dovrebbero giocare sempre alla morte, ma non è così in alcun sport, 
semplicemente si molla... fine.

Il Barca in Spagna vince? 
Il Barcellona gioca a calcio e giocando a mente libera gli automatismi funzionano meglio e sono più efficaci, 
la Juventus non ha mai giocato a calcio, ha solo retto sui singoli, 
e ieri hanno steccato... 
se gioca a mente libera la Juve non è detto che vinca anche se vuole...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vero ciò che dici. Ma siamo sempre li. Inizia a tirare via il punto che si è presa ieri a Torino. Inizia a tirare via le squadre che si scansano e compagnia. La storia sarebbe diversa. Io non sto dicendo che non abbiano fatto un bel campionato, che non ci sia un gran lavoro di allenatore e dirigenti, sto dicendo che stanno raccogliendo più di ciò che si sono meritati sul campo, perché c'è una "strana forza" che li sta spingendo e questa "strana forza" non fa parte del rettangolo verde.
> Il Milan non merita meno dell'Atalanta. E lo sai perché? Arriviamo da un cambio di società improvviso, da mille trambusti, da Gattuso, dagli Arbitraggi, dal caso Higuain, da un mercato improvvisato in 20 giorni etc. Eppure siamo STATI BRAVI a tirar su una squadra in grado di lottare per la champions. Perché questo non si dice mai? Perché c'è solo melma per noi? Mai un elogio. Non è giusto, non mi pare equo e razionale. Bravi son sempre gli altri, noi mai. Questa è follia, per me.
> 
> Sia chiaro che non c'è l'ho con te. Dico per dire



Guarda che lo dico da giorni : napoli-atalanta, lazio - atalanta e juve-atalanta mi puzzano.
Il sistema vuole fuori una tra milan e inter, a mio parere.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che lo dico da giorni : napoli-atalanta, lazio - atalanta e juve-atalanta mi puzzano.
> Il sistema vuole fuori una tra milan e inter, a mio parere.



A sto punto speriamo sia l'inter


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io ho avuto quell'impressione, che ci hanno provato sin dal primo minuto...
> questo non vuol dire che hanno attaccato per 90 minuti,
> ma perché nel calcio le motivazioni fanno la differenza.
> 
> ...



io ho visto due-tre giocatori che provavano a fare qualche azione (mandzukic,cancelo,matuidi),altri pasticcioni come dybala ma come tiri in porta non pervenuti.

ronaldo ha fallito quel goal iniziale non da lui ed è SPARITO,alla faccia del professionista che ci tiene a segnare

bernardeschi da quando è entrato materiale per chi l'ha visto fino al fallaccio finale.

pensionati imbarazzanti come barzagli.guarda come fa passare zapata senza metterci la gamba

cuadrado nella ripresa ha fatto il terzino difensivo,

sandro incommentabile,era rigore pure

il portiere al 91' dà la palla a zapata sul rinvio per farlo segnare.

un calcio d'angolo dove stanno tutti fermi e neanche se la prendono per il goal subito,in primis il giullare bonucci


----------



## Manue (20 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> io ho visto due-tre giocatori che provavano a fare qualche azione (mandzukic,cancelo,matuidi),altri pasticcioni come dybala ma come tiri in porta non pervenuti.
> 
> ronaldo ha fallito quel goal iniziale non da lui ed è SPARITO,alla faccia del professionista che ci tiene a segnare
> 
> ...



Ma tu guardi la Juve giocare in generale, o l'hai vista solo ieri?
Dybala è un fantasma da settembre...
sui calci piazzati non so quanti gol ha preso...

E in avanti segna grazie ai singoli, sopratutto il croato e difatti ieri l'ha messa.

Ieri i singoli hanno steccato, ma non perché volevano sfavorire il Milan, 
Ronaldo non ha sbagliato quel gol per favorire l'Atalanta.

Che poi il risultato faccia piacere ai gobbi è indubbio, 
ma a livello di prestazione io non gli critico niente, rammarico sul gol sbagliato da Ronaldo perché poteva andare diversamente. 
Amen

Fortunati gli altri ad averli incontrati in questo periodo, magari avremmo strappato 1 punto anche noi


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2019)

come non gli critichi niente ?
scusa non c'era nessun agonismo ieri,sembrava una gara di benecienza con il pubblico muto lì come un cagnetto con la museruola.
l'unico momento di tensione è stato quando l'arbitro a fine primo tempo ha fischiato dieci secondi prima e si è fatto ammonire ronaldo.

sì il croato ci ha provato come detto,peccato sia entrato dopo.
kean che come la tocca segna all'84
perchè non li ha messi subito invece di puntare su dybala fuori forma?


perchè allegri non era scatenato urlando come al solito?
non l'hanno inquadrato neanche una volta,neanche un urlo si è sentito contrariamente ad altre volte


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa dell'atalanta vale due noccioline.
> Pensa anche a questo.


Esatto. E' questo il punto. Noi spendiamo 140 milioni di stipendi, l'Atalanta 27. Noi fatturiamo 220 milioni, l'Atalanta meno della metà. Le cifre che noi abbiamo speso sul mercato negli ultimi 2 anni l'Atalanta non le ha spese negli ultimi 20(sul serio!). 
E' innegabile che abbiano lavorato meglio di noi sotto tutti i punti di vista e meritino la qualificazione in Champions molto più di noi perché stanno facendo le nozze coi fichi secchi. Poi è evidente che questa per loro sia una stagione particolare, ma devi anche essere bravo a creare le condizioni per poter fare una stagione particolare. Se a noi stagioni particolari non capitano da una vita, ci saranno anche dei motivi.

Detto questo, da tifoso me ne frego del merito e spero di andare in Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Il Milan finirà il campionato con 38 partite vere, l'Atalanta con 36

Questo è tutto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La rosa dell'atalanta vale due noccioline.
> Pensa anche a questo.



Oddio, guardando ai prezzi che vendono... non è proprio cosi.

In realtà sono bravini, non fenomeni ma bravini.

Altrimenti non farebbero quello che stanno facendo.

Poi come dico sempre, giocatore buono che cerca lo stipendio della vita diventa bravissimo.

Giocatore buono che ha raggiunto lo stipendio della vita diventa rimbambito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. E' questo il punto. Noi spendiamo 140 milioni di stipendi, l'Atalanta 27. Noi fatturiamo 220 milioni, l'Atalanta meno della metà. Le cifre che noi abbiamo speso sul mercato negli ultimi 2 anni l'Atalanta non le ha spese negli ultimi 20(sul serio!).
> E' innegabile che abbiano lavorato meglio di noi sotto tutti i punti di vista e meritino la qualificazione in Champions molto più di noi perché stanno facendo le nozze coi fichi secchi. Poi è evidente che questa per loro sia una stagione particolare, ma devi anche essere bravo a creare le condizioni per poter fare una stagione particolare. Se a noi stagioni particolari non capitano da una vita, ci saranno anche dei motivi.
> 
> Detto questo, da tifoso me ne frego del merito e spero di andare in Champions.



Ci puo' stare il ragionamento che fai. Ma noi però quanto abbiamo vinto negli ultimi 20 anni rispetto a loro?
L'Atalanta ha degli indubbi meriti, ma è stata spinta e questo è palese. Spinta ai nostri danni.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

Se la merita chi fa più punti o in caso di pari punteggio chi è in vantaggio negli scontri diretti o nella classifica avulsa.

Questo al netto di porcate come calciopoli nel 2006.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oddio, guardando ai prezzi che vendono... non è proprio cosi.
> 
> In realtà sono bravini, non fenomeni ma bravini.
> 
> ...



Io dell'atalanta prenderei nessuno.
Fai te.
Per me sono tutte pippe/discreti.
A differenza di altri cicli dove almeno c'erano giocatori più o meno interessanti in questa atalanta vedo due leaders tecnici(gomez e ilicic) , due discreti giocatori(zapata e freuler) e tutti gregari.


----------



## bmb (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Quota Champions inaccettabile, come sostengo da ieri abbiamo lasciato per strada 25 punti contro le squadre sotto di noi, senza considerare che non abbiamo fatto 1 singolo punto contro lo squadrone di Milano e ne abbiamo gettati 3 a Napoli in maniera assurda.


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Dovevamo essere più bravi a fare i punti necessari prima, per resistere alle ultime partite regala-punti che ci sono ogni anno


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Maggio 2019)

Se domenica prossima avranno più punti di noi, avranno meritato di arrivare quarti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> come ho già scritto ieri, se ne facciamo una questione di "merito" (che poi è molto soggettivo) per me noi non dovremmo nemmeno essere quinti.



Sintetico, ma perfetto.


----------



## Wildbone (20 Maggio 2019)

Esilaranti, certi discorsi.
Si discute dei meriti dell'Atalanta, ma non si dice che il Milan, visto il gioco mostrato, non meriterebbe nemmeno di essere tra le prime 10. Però è l'Atalanta che ha avuto fortuna. Eh, già.


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2019)

Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta e ora siamo a -1.

Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo fatto 1 punto a Frosinone.

Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo fatto 4 punti tra Empoli, Udinese, Bologna, Parma e Fiorentina in casa.

Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo perso 2 derby.

Sì sì, è tutta colpa degli arbitri.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta e ora siamo a -1.
> 
> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo fatto 1 punto a Frosinone.
> 
> ...



Empoli Bologna e Parma vinte, Udinese pareggiata, fanno 10 punti se non sbaglio


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Empoli Bologna e Parma vinte, Udinese pareggiata, fanno 10 punti se non sbaglio



Empoli-Milan 1-1, Milan-Udinese 1-1, Bologna-Milan 0-0, Parma-Milan 1-1, Milan-Fiorentina 0-1.

Per "in casa" mi riferivo solo alla Fiorentina.


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta e ora siamo a -1.
> 
> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo fatto 1 punto a Frosinone.
> 
> ...


 aggiungiamo anche che il monte ingaggio nostro e quattro volte il loro...già solo questo dovrebbe bastare x capire


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che avevamo 10 punti di vantaggio sull'Atalanta e ora siamo a -1.
> 
> Sì sì, la meritiamo noi che abbiamo fatto 1 punto a Frosinone.
> 
> ...



Sta di fatto che nella classifica senza errori arbitrali (c’è un sito che la mostra) il Milan ha cinque punti in meno di quelli che dovrebbe avere.


----------



## sipno (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Lo sai di aver detto delle grandissime stupidate?


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sta di fatto che nella classifica senza errori arbitrali (c’è un sito che la mostra) il Milan ha cinque punti in meno di quelli che dovrebbe avere.



Mi spiace ma non ce la faccio proprio ad appellarmi agli arbitraggi quando pareggi a Frosinone, col Bologna di Inzaghi ecc.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma non ce la faccio proprio ad appellarmi agli arbitraggi quando pareggi a Frosinone, col Bologna di Inzaghi ecc.



Ma hai ragione, quelle sono state prestazioni indegne. Ma queste prestazioni indegne con squadrette le hanno avute tutte le squadre in lotta per l’Europa. Anzi l’Inter per dire ha fatto decisamente peggio di noi in tal senso, è (per il momento) avanti solo per i due derby da noi giocati vergognosamente. In quest’ottica quei cinque punti in più che dovremmo avere e che gli arbitri ci hanno sottratto pesano tantissimo. Speriamo nell’Empoli.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Lo sai di aver detto delle grandissime stupidate?



Pensiero tuo, che non condivido per niente.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

A quanto pare ci sono dei concetti fondamentali che non sono chiari a tutti. Io NON mi sto appellando agli altri arbitri, ma ANCHE a loro. C'è una bella differenza a sparare a zero sugli arbitri e a narrare semplicemente i fatti. La storia di questo campionato dice che l'Atalanta sta giocando meglio di noi, ma che sta raggiungendo il suo obbiettivo grazie ANCHE a degli aiutini, che in realtà sono AIUTONI. Questa è la verità, ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Se poi un Milanista gode nel vedere il proprio club defraudato da ciò che gli spetta, alzo le mani.

Qua non si parla solo di arbitri, ma di squadre che si scansano. A noi ci hanno messo i bastoni tra le ruote, tutti quanti. E' inutile star qua a prendersela con la Dirigenza perché non si lamenta fortemente del trattamento da noi ricevo, se poi VOI siete i primi nel Forum a far passare in sordina queste cose.

Oltretutto ciò che abbiamo passato noi non è di poco conto: Il cambio di società in estate, il mercato in 20 giorni, il caso Higuain, Gattuso che è una pippa colossale, la stampa contro, GLI ARBITRI che ci hanno derubato. Insomma di cose ne abbiamo passate e pure tante, eppure siamo sempre li a giocarcela all'ultima giornata, MERITATAMENTE cosa che non posso dire dall'Atalanta che sta avendo tutto con molta facilità. Si si poi ok, giocano bene e Gasperini è Gesù Cristo, ok. Ma intanto senza aiuti non sarebbero li, è un dato di fatto.

Si puo' dire oppure col fatto che giochiamo male dobbiamo prendercela in quel posto senza dir nulla?


----------



## Paolino (20 Maggio 2019)

Quindi? Gattuso deve rimanere?


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



E' facilissimo pensare male, quando il campionato è manovrato dalla mafia. Sono anni che ho perso passione, proprio per la maturazione di questa consapevolezza. Seguo il calcio d'alto livello - sebbene non come anni or sono - perché è uno sport meraviglioso; purtroppo però lo si deve prendere per quello che è, uno spettacolo con una regia più o meno guidata.


----------



## Ema2000 (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Credevo che i rosiconi fossero i nerazzurri 
comprendo lo sfogo, ma l'Atalanta si merita la Champions eccome!
al massimo possiamo discutere sull'Inter

PS non è che il Milan in queste ultime giornate stia affrontando corazzate.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Quindi? Gattuso deve rimanere?



No. Gattuso deve essere spedito sulla luna anche se riuscisse miracolosamente ad arrivare terzo. Se non siamo in Champions è anche colpa sua ovviamente. È un incompetente di prima categoria.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (20 Maggio 2019)

Perché Gomez, Zapata e Ilicic non meriterebbero un piazzamento Champions in questa Serie A? Chi c'è meglio di loro in lizza per il terzo/quarto posto?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma:

1) sei l'AC Milan 1899, e devi essere più forte degli errori arbitrali, che sicuramente condizionano, ma da soli non giustificano prestazioni indegne

2) purtroppo l'handicap Gattuso è parte della squadra, non si può scindere

3) l'Atalanta ha comunque, in media, prodotto un calcio che noi ci sogniamo, ad una frazione della nostra rosa e monte ingaggi

4) tieni presente che se noi siamo in questa posizione potrebbe essere anche fortuna sfacciata, ed esempio se ieri Donnarumma non parava il rigore magari la perdevi pure, e forse stavi in una posizione di classifica più "consona"

Detto tutto questo, io non dico che l'Atalanta merita la CL, ma il mio pensiero è che noi, per quello che abbiamo fatto vedere, manco dovremmo stare in EL. Io uno schifo simile di gioco non l'avevo mai visto al Milan. Mai.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Empoli-Milan 1-1, *Milan-Udinese 1-1*, Bologna-Milan 0-0, Parma-Milan 1-1, Milan-Fiorentina 0-1.
> 
> Per "in casa" mi riferivo solo alla Fiorentina.



e questa?


----------



## LukeLike (20 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> e questa?



Non capisco se sei duro tu o non riesco a spiegarmi io. 

Penso sia abbastanza chiaro che abbia scritto "in casa" solo accanto alla partita con la Fiorentina per specificare che tra le due gare giocate contro i viola mi riferivo solo a quella giocata in casa. Mi sembra assurdo che debba sottolinearlo


----------



## Lambro (20 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma:
> 
> 1) sei l'AC Milan 1899, e devi essere più forte degli errori arbitrali, che sicuramente condizionano, ma da soli non giustificano prestazioni indegne
> 
> ...



Volevo solo risponderti per l'ultima affermazione, guarda che la memoria inganna molto, l'ultimo Allegri ,Inzaghi, Brocchi, qualche partita con Montella sono state identiche come prestazioni a quelle Gattusiane.
Credo che il girone di ritorno fatto dal Milan di Inzaghi sia quanto di più inguardabile ci sia nella storia recente nostra, non so se ero io ad aspettarmi di più perchè ancora negli occhi c'avevo un grande Milan o altro, ma io ho ricordi indegni di quel girone dove facemmo il record negativo di punti uguale all'anno della retrocessione sul campo se non sbaglio.
Peggio di quel Milan nulla,NULLA.
E' vero che la rosa era quello che era e che sulla carta Montella e Gattuso in questi 2 anni avrebbero dovuto fare di meglio,questo è verissimo.


----------



## sette (20 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non capisco se sei duro tu o non riesco a spiegarmi io.
> 
> Penso sia abbastanza chiaro che abbia scritto "in casa" solo accanto alla partita con la Fiorentina per specificare che tra le due gare giocate contro i viola mi riferivo solo a quella giocata in casa. Mi sembra assurdo che debba sottolinearlo



ah ok, anche perché giocare a Udinese o a Fiorentina non è ancora possibile in questa dimensione spazio-temporale


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Volevo solo risponderti per l'ultima affermazione, guarda che la memoria inganna molto, l'ultimo Allegri ,Inzaghi, Brocchi, qualche partita con Montella sono state identiche come prestazioni a quelle Gattusiane.
> Credo che il girone di ritorno fatto dal Milan di Inzaghi sia quanto di più inguardabile ci sia nella storia recente nostra, non so se ero io ad aspettarmi di più perchè ancora negli occhi c'avevo un grande Milan o altro, ma io ho ricordi indegni di quel girone dove facemmo il record negativo di punti uguale all'anno della retrocessione sul campo se non sbaglio.
> Peggio di quel Milan nulla,NULLA.
> E' vero che la rosa era quello che era e che sulla carta Montella e Gattuso in questi 2 anni avrebbero dovuto fare di meglio,questo è verissimo.



Beh, dipende anche dalle aspettative. Sì, quei Milan sicuramente non avranno palesato grande gioco, certo. Ma come dici giustamente, anche la rosa di Inzaghi pareva minore.

Posto che hai avuto a disposizione Higuaín, hai preso il bomber della serie A, hai in rosa il 10 del Brasile, più i nazionali Biglia, Chalanoglu, Kessie, Rodriguez … beh, il raffronto mi sembra impietoso. Certo, qualche infortunio, qualcuno non disponibile … però, io vedo, dopo 18 mesi di veleno e legnate, una squadra che non è in grado di fare un tiro in porta, in casa, e con una retrocessa.

Non so se questo Milan è migliore o peggiore degli altri, ma ti posso dire che ieri ad esempio, non ho nemmeno esultato ai goals tanto era la nausea a vedere questo non gioco. A me non è mai successo. Ma capisco la tua posizione e la rispetto, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Maggio 2019)

Come gioco.. novità e risultati come il miglior attacco 
secondo me merita la CL quest anno 
detto ciò.. non posso negare che ci remano contro 
basta solo una partita derubata x mettere tutto a posto..
a memoria io ricordo: Juve (entrambe) Roma - Torino - Sampdoria(almeno 1 su 2 rigori) e persino con il Frosinone.
perché x me quello nn è rigore.. era già in volo 

con questo malgrado le nostre difficoltà bastava solo 1 punto x andare in CL 
ma qui c hanno tolto punti vitali con sviste da malafede pura..
questa è la realtà ! poi vedendo la classifica nn meriterebbe Inter 
che c è inferiore se non era x i Derby vinti (meritatamente)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Ma:
> 
> 1) sei l'AC Milan 1899, e devi essere più forte degli errori arbitrali, che sicuramente condizionano, ma da soli non giustificano prestazioni indegne
> 
> ...



Ho ben capito ciò che dici e in parte lo condivido anche, però faccio fatica a sopportare questa "Atalanta dei miracoli". Perché in parte lo è, ma in parte no, visto che per mandarla in Champions hanno affossato il Milan. Poi si puo' discutere su quanto facciamo pena, su quanto Gattuso sia incapace e su quanto la rosa sia costruita in maniera approssimativa. Ma resta il fatto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide anche su episodi. Gli episodi a noi li hanno fatti girare tutti al contrario, all'Atalanta tutti nel verso giusto. 

Il Rigore non dato in Roma - Milan per fallo NETTO di Kolavor su Suso è scandaloso. Cosi come è scandalosa la mancata espulsione per secondo fallo da giallo di Benatia in Milan - Juve. E potrei andare avanti. 

Voglio chiarire una cosa: Non sto cercando alibi, non sto difendendo Gattuso, che io avrei spedito sulla luna dopo l'uscita dall'Europa League, anzi non gli avrei nemmeno fatto iniziare la stagione. Ne sto cercando di sminuire il grande lavoro della Dea e di tutti quelli che ci lavorano. Dico solo che mi sarebbe piaciuto lottare ad armi pari con l'Atalanta. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere una Juve che in casa sua si impegnava, al posto di passeggiare. 

Si puo' dire quel che si vuole, ma qui hanno fatto tutte pena: Roma, Inter, Lazio, Milan. Ma il calcio è fatto anche cosi, importa fare i punti e noi in un modo o nell'altro li abbiamo fatti. Andare in Champions è fondamentale per noi e il fatto che ci venga strappata in questo modo mi fa girare le palle. Fermo restando che bisogna vincere contro la Spal, cosa non scontata per questo Milan.

Non siamo ancora il vero Milan, ma non si puo' tornare ad esserlo dall'oggi al domani. Piano piano stiamo migliorando, basta vedere la situazione di 4 anni fa e quella odierna, ma cosi però ci rallentano in maniera disonesta.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2019)

Se la meritano per il bel gioco che sono riusciti ad esprimere. Detto questo, ci arrivano sopratutto perchè noi ci siamo suicidati con l'Udinese in casa su tutte, una gara dove non avevamo rischiato nulla ed abbiamo preso gol su un contropiede di ottanta metri su un calcio d'angolo a nostro favore.

Questa è la Champions di chi ha buttato al vento meno occasioni, noi aimè ne abbiamo gettate troppe, più dell'Atalanta.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho ben capito ciò che dici e in parte lo condivido anche, però faccio fatica a sopportare questa "Atalanta dei miracoli". Perché in parte lo è, ma in parte no, visto che per mandarla in Champions hanno affossato il Milan. Poi si puo' discutere su quanto facciamo pena, su quanto Gattuso sia incapace e su quanto la rosa sia costruita in maniera approssimativa. Ma resta il fatto che il calcio è uno sport che si decide anche su episodi. Gli episodi a noi li hanno fatti girare tutti al contrario, all'Atalanta tutti nel verso giusto.
> 
> Il Rigore non dato in Roma - Milan per fallo NETTO di Kolavor su Suso è scandaloso. Cosi come è scandalosa la mancata espulsione per secondo fallo da giallo di Benatia in Milan - Juve. E potrei andare avanti.
> 
> ...



Ti confermo, capisco. E sono anche d'accordo anche con te, a parità di trattamenti arbitrali, che ci hanno costantemente debilitato, forse saremmo avanti. E so bene che non difendi Gattuso, ricordo alcuni post.

Però purtroppo (e non lo dico a te, parlo in generale) la nostra posizione politica è precaria. Lo sapevamo, e ci dovevamo impegnare a fondo invece di avere una media da retrocessione nelle scorse partite. Ma non ne voglio fare un argomento su cui impuntarmi. Se mettiamo da parte il gioco espresso, non è automatico che loro meritino più di noi. Non è giusto che veniamo subissati continuamente, e ciò rincara la nostra pochezza tattica, ti condivido. Non ce ne sarebbe bisogno, sappiamo già fare schifo per conto nostro.

Capisco inoltre che non sopporti il miracolo Atalanta. Può essere benissimo che adesso loro siano messi sugli scudi per far passare il concetto che anche le piccole possono dire la loro, e vengono magari favoriti di rinterzo per oscuri giri politici/economici. Purtroppo è così, non so che altro dirti …


----------



## PoloNegativo (20 Maggio 2019)

Secondo me il bel gioco dovrebbe avere peso zero nel giudicare quanto una squadra merita in campionato, perché altrimenti dovremmo ogni anno dire che il Napoli merita lo scudetto quando la Juve è chiaramente più forte.

Contano, invece, i risultati, ma anche gli errori arbitrali contro e a favore, insieme al calendario, che quest'anno ha avuto un peso così rilevante da "falsare" il campionato.
Il Milan, per quanto abbia deluso, ha subito parecchi torti arbitrali e basta vedere sul web la classifica senza errori arbitrali per confermarlo. Saremmo infatti matematicamente già in champions, senza questi episodi sfavorevoli. Se poi aggiungiamo il calendario che non ci ha aiutato, sarei abbastanza sicuro nel sostenere che il Milan merita la champions. O meglio, che l'Inter e l'Atalanta non la meritano quanto il Milan.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Maggio 2019)

E ma l'Atalanta dei miracoli, Gasp grande maestro incompreso e bla bla bla. 

Intanto tra un attimo gli hanno regalato mezzo campionato. Continuo con la mia idea, Champions immeritata e non è una questione di rosicate. Preferisco l'Atalanta alla Roma in C.L. per fare un esempio, però dai non si possono leggere tutti sti elogi ad una squadra a cui hanno regalato cosi tanti punti.

Intanto pure Squinzi quasi dichiara che il Sassuolo si piegherà a 90.

http://www.milanworld.net/squinzi-aiutare-il-milan-per-la-cl-difficile-vt76828.html


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> E ma l'Atalanta dei miracoli, Gasp grande maestro incompreso e bla bla bla.
> 
> Intanto tra un attimo gli hanno regalato mezzo campionato. Continuo con la mia idea, Champions immeritata e non è una questione di rosicate. Preferisco l'Atalanta alla Roma in C.L. per fare un esempio, però dai non si possono leggere tutti sti elogi ad una squadra a cui hanno regalato cosi tanti punti.
> 
> ...



Secondo me, 
a prescindere dagli episodi, 
se tiri su una squadra con 1000 lire che lotta per un posto nell'Europa che conta, 
esprimendo un calcio propositivo...
direi che hai dei meriti.

Il Milan e la Roma non hanno mai espresso quel calcio, 
vuoi per incompetenza del mister o per la svogliatezza dei giocatori...
ma il Milan e la Roma non sono state fatte con 1000 lire.

Vedremo.


----------



## PM3 (24 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me,
> a prescindere dagli episodi,
> se tiri su una squadra con 1000 lire che lotta per un posto nell'Europa che conta,
> esprimendo un calcio propositivo...
> ...



Sicuramente l'Atalanta ha dei meriti 35 partite su 37 per ora. 
Due le sono state regalate (Juve e Napoli).


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente l'Atalanta ha dei meriti 35 partite su 37 per ora.
> Due le sono state regalate (Juve e Napoli).



Obiettivamente 4 punti in trasferta contro Napoli e Juventus è una beffa per noi...
peccato perché se sia Napoli e Juve non avessero sbagliato clamorosi gol, potevamo puntare seriamente alla champions.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente 4 punti in trasferta contro Napoli e Juventus è una beffa per noi...
> peccato perché se sia Napoli e Juve non avessero sbagliato clamorosi gol, potevamo puntare seriamente alla champions.


Scrivi sempre cose condivisibili..però la Champions l'abbiamo buttata via noi, prendendo un gol in contropiede su calcio d'angolo a favore,una cosa del genere non succede neanche a calcetto il venerdi sera quando si gioca con gli amici

E visto che alla stupidità non c'è mai fine abbiamo fatto il bis contro la Lazio in coppa Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2019)

l'atalanta merita in proporzione alle possibilità che ha e alla luce della rimonta. in generale, meriterà chi avrà un punto in più domenica sera. noi siamo stati penalizzati dagli arbitri ma abbiamo avuto tanto culo.


----------



## Manue (24 Maggio 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Scrivi sempre cose condivisibili..però la Champions l'abbiamo buttata via noi, prendendo un gol in contropiede su calcio d'angolo a favore,una cosa del genere non succede neanche a calcetto il venerdi sera quando si gioca con gli amici
> 
> E visto che alla stupidità non c'è mai fine abbiamo fatto il bis contro la Lazio in coppa Italia



Sono d'accordo, 
peccato anche per la punizione di Bruno Alves...

l'abbiamo buttata via noi non c'è dubbio, 
dico solo che alcuni episodi sono girati male... peccato


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Maggio 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



Massacrati dagli arbitri e... all'andata hanno pareggiato contro di noi con un gol a tempo scaduto senza meritare nulla!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Maggio 2019)

Io vi saluto. Per il momento (non so fino a quando) questo sarà il mio ultimo messaggio sul forum. Non è questione di delusione, sapevo che oggi era tutto apparecchiato per non farci andare in Champions, ma non mi va di perdere il mio tempo a seguire qualcosa di clamorosamente falso. Auguro all'Atalanta di venire stuprata in Champions da qualsiasi squadra incontri. Tanto è quello che accadrà, senza le squadre che si scansano come in serie a. 

Ciao a tutti


----------



## Jazzy R&B (26 Maggio 2019)

L’hanno presa


***** di


----------



## PM3 (26 Maggio 2019)

Che vergognosa serie A.
L'Atalanta ha giocato tre partite palesemente truccate (Napoli, Juve e Sassuolo).
Se poi aggiungiamo gli errori arbitrali… 
Campionato falsato.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Aldilà di come ci sono arrivati, sarà uno spasso sentire tutti questi che oggi incensano, cosa diranno quando questi verranno presi a pallonate per 6 partite per poi uscire malamente al girone.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Maggio 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aldilà di come ci sono arrivati, sarà uno spasso sentire tutti questi che oggi incensano, cosa diranno quando questi verranno presi a pallonate per 6 partite per poi uscire malamente al girone.



E si lamenteranno del ranking...


----------



## davidelynch (26 Maggio 2019)

Eh la magia della grande Atalanta e del suo vate...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Settembre 2019)

Questo mio topic adesso mi rende ancora più giustizia. Godo godo e godo ancora.


----------



## Heaven (19 Settembre 2019)

L’Atalanta può ancora benissimo quaificarsi, non è presto per queste affermazioni?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Questo mio topic adesso mi rende ancora più giustizia. Godo godo e godo ancora.



Purtroppo amico mio se ce ne sarà occasione ci fregheranno pure quest'anno,la fogna torinese decide chi deve andare in Champions,e sai perché ci ha mandato l'Atalanta?Perché a Torino hanno interesse che la coppa la faccia una squadra che non superi il girone,perché più italiane passano il girone e più si riduce la fetta di torta dei premi uefa.E cosa non trascurabile,in quel di Torino hanno tutto l'interesse che l'aereo Milan torni a volare il più tardi possibile.Ti sembra un caso il Roma-juve all'ultima giornata?Non sta capitando un po' troppo spesso?


----------



## Manue (19 Settembre 2019)

L'Atalanta è fuori, e questa non è solo la prima batosta che prende.
La CL non è l'EL, e se ne sono accorti.

Il divario tecnico ieri era imbarazzante, 
velocità della palla abbinata a controlli di palla perfetti, hanno portato la Dinamo a suonargliene 4.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2019)

Il girone sarà equilibrato, ancora tutto da scrivere. Ma si sapeva sarebbe stato duro per l'Atalanta.

Però resto della mia idea: un tifoso del Milan che tifa contro l'Atalanta è segno della decadenza in cui siamo. Un tempo squadre come loro manco sapevamo i che categoria giocavano, quelle che guardavamo avevano ben altro blasone.

Inoltre mi viene da sorridere a pensare che figure che avremmo fatto con questa squadra se ci fossimo qualificati alla champions...
È una competizione che ha un livello davvero alto ormai e lo sarà sempre più.


----------



## MasterGorgo (19 Settembre 2019)

il papu che strappa in ucl pota


----------



## Mika (19 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



L'Atalanta non merita la CL ma ha fatto terza. Noi a Marzo eravamo terzi a 9/10 punti dal quinto posto e a 13 punti sopra l'Atalanta che avevamo strapazzato con un 3-0 secco. Poi in due mesi abbiamo perso così tanti punti da rischiare anche il quinto posto. Di cosa parliamo? Chi fa terzo si guadagna sul campo l'accesso, chi è terzo a due mesi dalla fine del campionato con 10 punti da gestire e li perde tutti è fesso e non merita di andare in CL. Cha sia Atalanta, Roma, Milan o chicchessia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Settembre 2019)

Più squadre infami arrrivano in CL, più il sistema juve gode perchè meno squadre italiane si qualificano agli ottavi più soldi vengono distribuiti tra chi si qualifica.
Quindi per la juve è ideale che oltre al napoli e all'inter (che hanno posto garantito in quanto più forti) vadano le atalanta o il torino di turno, non certo Milan Roma Lazio


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Più squadre infami arrrivano in CL, più il sistema juve gode perchè meno squadre italiane si qualificano agli ottavi più soldi vengono distribuiti tra chi si qualifica.
> Quindi per la juve è ideale che oltre al napoli e all'inter (che hanno posto garantito in quanto più forti) vadano le atalanta o il torino di turno, non certo Milan Roma Lazio



Si ma non è colpa del sistema o del destino infame.
Sono anni che compriamo i migliori dell'Atalanta spendendo decine di milioni e poi arriviamo dietro.

I responsabili della situazione siamo solo noi, il sistema c'entra poco.


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Settembre 2019)

L'Atalanta l'anno scorso ha fatto una grande stagione ma ha ricevuto una serie di regali clamorosi, come il pari a Torino. D'altronde son sempre loro gli artefici di tutto, meglio un'Atalanta in Champions che prende 4 pere piuttosto che un Milan che può rinforzarsi.

La dimensione dei bergamaschi é quella dei preliminari. In campionato hanno fatto bene perché a livello fisico/atletico sono superiori a molte squadre, ma in Europa giocano tutte così, e ieri si sono scontrate con una squadra che li ha spazzati via sia sul piano fisico ma anche sul piano tecnico.

Però almeno la prossima secondo me la vinceranno.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che leggo utenti del Milan affermare che l'Atalanta merita la Champions, mi chiedo sempre del perché di tali affermazioni. Perché meritano la Champions? Perché sono una piccola che si è trovata miracolosamente a lottare per il quarto posto?
> 
> Per una volta vogliamo parlare seriamente? l'Atalanta si sta ritrovando squadre materasso alle ultime giornate, squadre che le regalano punti, come la Juve ieri. Dovrei dire che se la merita perché giocano in maniera decente? Ma per favore.
> 
> ...



L invidia ė una brutta bestia


----------



## Lambro (19 Settembre 2019)

I ragionamenti che fanno alcuni qui sopra sono da diagnosi&cura.

Mostri ovunque, uno sport che a sentir loro di sport non ha niente (ma perchè lo seguite allora) ma che è tutto un complotto per la Juve, perchè è l'anno dell'Inter, perchè l'Atalanta ruba la champions ed il Milan ,notoria squadretta di periferia senza tifosi e angeli in paradiso, viene puntualmente penalizzato per colpa degli altri, sempre gli altri, mai per colpe proprie.

Mi sembrano gli stessi "ragionamenti" che sento fare ad alcuni nostri giocatori mononeurone su twitter,tipo il sempreverde : "Siamo il Milan dobbiamo vincere e Dominare" oppure "Dobbiamo riportare il Milan nel suo posto nella storia" etc etc, poi a centrocampo schieriamo scartini o giocatori finiti e pretendiamo di dominare il gioco. 

Vorrei ricordare una cosuccia ai complottisti del calcio, è un gioco dove spesso la casualità gioca una forte componente , a volte ti premia a volte ti penalizza, ma questo è lo sport.

Sennò siamo tutti Sarri e Mazzari con le loro lamentele da bambinoni cresciuti (per un mondo purtroppo di bambinoni a quanto pare )dove regnano le scuse come la pioggia, l'erba secca, il caldo, i soldi degli altri, non è facile vincere e compagnia bella.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Settembre 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> L invidia ė una brutta bestia



Non riesco ad invidiare le persone ricche che non fanno nulla dalla mattina alla sera e secondo te invidio l'Atalanta? Ma per piacere. Io godo che perdono in champions perché ci sono arrivati rubando. Fine della storia. 

E non ha nemmeno senso dire che noi avevamo 13 punti di vantaggio e che li abbiamo bruciati. Questo fatto non dà diritto ad un'altra squadra di rubare una qualificazione. Io posso avere anche venti punti di vantaggio, perderli e qualificarmi all'ultimo. È un diritto, che l'Atalanta ha rubato al milan. 

Per concludere: Dire che è colpa nostra perché abbiamo perso i punti di vantaggi è come dare la colpa alla ragazza che viene stuprata solo perché va in giro in minognna, tacchi e top. Pura follia.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> L’Atalanta può ancora benissimo quaificarsi, non è presto per queste affermazioni?


Secondo me questa figura barbina li abbatterà moralmente per le prossime... secondo me 1 non passeranno il turno, 2 arriveranno quarti nel girone.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Settembre 2019)

senza l'espulsione di berardi nell'ultima partita della dea,a quest ora ci saremmo noi in CL


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi cercate di capirmi. Il topic non è quello di uno che rosica o rosicava, ma di una persona che ha visto che la propria squadra ha subito delle grosse ingiustizie. Essere scarsi, non dà diritto agli arbitri di massacraci o all'Atalanta di rubare la qualificazione. Non ha alcun senso questa cosa. Non si puo' giustificare il tutto dicendo "facciamo schifo da anni e lo facevamo anche l'anno scorso". Ma che ragionamenti sono? Tornare in Champions è l'unico modo che abbiamo per rilanciarci, se nell'unico anno in cui abbiamo una possibilità, ci rubano la qualificazione dobbiamo accettare la cosa solo perché facevamo un gioco schifoso? Per me non ha senso ragionare cosi. 

So benissimo che l'Atalanta potrà ancora superare il girone, intanto però si sono presi 4 pere da una squadretta, facendo una gran figura di m. Gasperini con il suo gioco scintillante da maestro si è dimostrato il solito mediocre. Qua c'è gente che appena apre bocca Sacchi lo riempe di insulti e allo stesso tempo elogia il Gasp come se fosse il nuovo Messia. Mah...


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi cercate di capirmi. Il topic non è quello di uno che rosica o rosicava, ma di una persona che ha visto che la propria squadra ha subito delle grosse ingiustizie. Essere scarsi, non dà diritto agli arbitri di massacraci o all'Atalanta di rubare la qualificazione. Non ha alcun senso questa cosa. Non si puo' giustificare il tutto dicendo "facciamo schifo da anni e lo facevamo anche l'anno scorso". Ma che ragionamenti sono? Tornare in Champions è l'unico modo che abbiamo per rilanciarci, se nell'unico anno in cui abbiamo una possibilità, ci rubano la qualificazione dobbiamo accettare la cosa solo perché facevamo un gioco schifoso? Per me non ha senso ragionare cosi.
> 
> So benissimo che l'Atalanta potrà ancora superare il girone, intanto però si sono presi 4 pere da una squadretta, facendo una gran figura di m. Gasperini con il suo gioco scintillante da maestro si è dimostrato il solito mediocre. Qua c'è gente che appena apre bocca Sacchi lo riempe di insulti e allo stesso tempo elogia il Gasp come se fosse il nuovo Messia. Mah...



Battaglia persa, gli estremisti dell' allenatore non li schiodi mai, l' allenatore è tutto, non semplicemente un pezzo del puzzle, come dovrebbe essere.

L' allenatore va oltre il bene del Milan, meglio senza CL che con Gattuso cit. 

Poi al tempo stesso ci lamentiamo che non siamo in CL e dobbiamo comprare scommesse.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> senza l'espulsione di berardi nell'ultima partita della dea,a quest ora ci saremmo noi in CL



Senza il regalo della Juve, con lo stadio silenzioso al gol di Mandzukic.

Senza lo scambio con la Lazio, che pochi giorni dopo li hanno stuprati in finale di Coppa Italia.

Il Napoli che poteva essere 4-0 dopo 20 minuti, e alla fine ha vinto l' Atalanta al San Paolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senza il regalo della Juve, con lo stadio silenzioso al gol di Mandzukic.
> 
> Senza lo scambio con la Lazio, che pochi giorni dopo li hanno stuprati in finale di Coppa Italia.
> 
> Il Napoli che poteva essere 4-0 dopo 20 minuti, e alla fine ha vinto l' Atalanta al San Paolo.



Lo sappiamo tutti che l'atalanta è stata traghettata in CL dal sistema..è ovvio che un giornalista non lo può dire, non lavorerebbe più..ma i fatti sono chiari, le trame le hanno tirate da Torino ovviamente dove hanno il terrore che le milanesi tornino ad essere rivali competitive (e con più soldi)...
Meglio giocarsela in casa con Napoli e Rometta che fanno meno di metà del loro fatturato..ed essere l'unica italiana che in CL può dire la sua


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lo sappiamo tutti che l'atalanta è stata traghettata in CL dal sistema..è ovvio che un giornalista non lo può dire, non lavorerebbe più..ma i fatti sono chiari, le trame le hanno tirate da Torino ovviamente dove hanno il terrore che le milanesi tornino ad essere rivali competitive (e con più soldi)...
> Meglio giocarsela in casa con Napoli e Rometta che fanno meno di metà del loro fatturato..ed essere l'unica italiana che in CL può dire la sua



A voler pensar male, per la Juve avere mezze squadrette italiane in CL che arrivano se tutto va bene, agli ottavi , significa introiti di 20 milioni all' anno in piu, buttali via.

Non mi piacciono i complotti esasperati (tipo che il Milan si stia autosabotando volontariamente), ma dire che sia sportivamente che economicamente fosse stato meglio vedere in CL l' Atalanta del Milan, non mi pare una bestemmia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A voler pensar male, per la Juve avere mezze squadrette italiane in CL che arrivano se tutto va bene, agli ottavi , significa introiti di 20 milioni all' anno in piu, buttali via.
> 
> Non mi piacciono i complotti esasperati (tipo che il Milan si stia autosabotando volontariamente), ma dire che sia sportivamente che economicamente fosse stato meglio vedere in CL l' Atalanta del Milan, non mi pare una bestemmia.



Ma infatti è stato palese il favore dei gobbi..il pari in casa loro era automatica qualificazione in CL (poi la farsa del Mapei, altra squadra a cui la Juve può ordinare ogni cosa)
Hanno fatto due conti e era meglio l'atalanta che non il Milan che magari con i soldi della CL si rimette in carreggiata..

Ricordiamo che a Torino lo sanno bene che solo Inter e Milan possono insidiarli..anche come blasone sui mercati esteri..sanno che Suning e Elliott i soldi li hanno e che appena i conti lo permetteranno in un lampo gli saremo addosso col fatturato..è come per lo stadio..il progetto è faraonico e a Torino si staranno già sporcando il pannolone pensando al confronto tra uno stadio colossale come il nostro e quella scatoletta che hanno fatto loro


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2019)

Niente contro l'Atalanta...ha pagato lo scotto dell'esordio...spero per loro si riprendano e facciano una bella coppa campioni, portando un pò di onore all'Italia...ma è ovvio che queste sono realtà che per quanto facciano bene in serie A in Europa poi vanno a fare figuracce...questione semplicemente genetica.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2019)

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso al di là dei vari discorsi sullo sport e i meriti vari è la convinzione che il Milan attuale possa fare meglio dell'atalanta.

Ma secondo voi il Milan di Giampaolo farebbe figura migliore?

No perché io ho enormi dubbi


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Niente contro l'Atalanta...ha pagato lo scotto dell'esordio...spero per loro si riprendano e facciano una bella coppa campioni, portando un pò di onore all'Italia...ma è ovvio che queste sono realtà che per quanto facciano bene in serie A in Europa poi vanno a fare figuracce...questione semplicemente genetica.



Sono d'accordo.

Se abbiamo ceduto il passo, preferisco che lo abbiamo fatto contro una squadra che poi si fa valere, altrimenti il rammarico cresce. Ovvio che ci sia un minimo di rancore, ma non esageriamo, e comunque squadre italiane che avanzano è buon segno, a parte le classiche rivalità con le odiate rivali.

E comunque, inutile accampare i complotti, dovevamo essere più forti anche di quelli, la colpa è stata soprattutto nostra. Non ci sono scusanti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Se abbiamo ceduto il passo, preferisco che lo abbiamo fatto contro una squadra che poi si fa valere, altrimenti il rammarico cresce. Ovvio che ci sia un minimo di rancore, ma non esageriamo, e comunque squadre italiane che avanzano è buon segno, a parte le classiche rivalità con le odiate rivali.
> 
> E comunque, inutile accampare i complotti, dovevamo essere più forti anche di quelli, la colpa è stata soprattutto nostra. Non ci sono scusanti.



ancora con questa storia che è colpa nostra....l'anno scorso ci hanno massacrato con arbitraggi vomitevoli


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2019)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ancora con questa storia che è colpa nostra....l'anno scorso ci hanno massacrato con arbitraggi vomitevoli



Ancora con questa storia degli arbitraggi vomitevoli. Guarda, amico, sono stato (e lo sono tutt'ora) fra quelli più violenti contro la classe arbitrale e l'establishment, da subito.

Ma c'è stato un momento in cui avevamo 13 punti di vantaggio. Gli arbitri non ci hanno certo aiutato. Ma 'sta cosa non sta né in cielo né in terra, la fossa ce la siamo scavata noi, con le nostre mani. Forse ti sei dimenticato che razza di partite non abbiamo vinto, facendoci schiacciare in area, a casa nostra, dalle retrocesse o poco più.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia degli arbitraggi vomitevoli. Guarda, amico, sono stato (e lo sono tutt'ora) fra quelli più violenti contro la classe arbitrale e l'establishment, da subito.
> 
> Ma c'è stato un momento in cui avevamo 13 punti di vantaggio. Gli arbitri non ci hanno certo aiutato. Ma 'sta cosa non sta né in cielo né in terra, la fossa ce la siamo scavata noi, con le nostre mani. Forse ti sei dimenticato che razza di partite non abbiamo vinto, facendoci schiacciare in area, a casa nostra, dalle retrocesse o poco più.



che abbiamo fatto pena in certe partite è innegabile,ma ci hanno rubato quei 3-4 punti che ci sono costati la stagione. ripeto,noi moltissime colpe,ma se giochiamo ogni partita con l'handicap arbitrale,è molto dura conseguire gli obiettivi


----------



## Lambro (21 Settembre 2019)

ma come si possono imbastire ragionamenti tutti basati sui se e sui ma? se avessimo se l'atalanta se la lazio se la juve, tutta una serie di magheggi articolatissimi fatti apposta per cosa? per estrometterci dalle coppe....mamifaccia il piacere, diceva il grande Totò.

quindi secondo alcuni qui dentro esiste un sistema che chissà perchè dovrebbe punire il milan e favorire la juve.

io ricordo benissimo che nell'anno di balotelli ci davano rigorini e favorini, se proprio vogliamo impostarla in questo modo,andammo in champions a furia di rigori.

in quell'anno non valeva l'idea del complotto a nostro favore?

e poi, dopo le figure barbine contro aek e dudelange, ancora qualcuno sostiene che abbiamo ancora le coppe nel dna?
sono anni che avversarie un attimo insidiose ci stuprano ovunque e qui ancora si sostiene che noi avremmo fatto miglior figura al posto dell'atalanta.

l'anno scorso al di là di tutti i ragionamenti insensati non siamo andati in champions per per una traversa colpita dall'empoli e per un salvataggio sulla linea all'ultimo secondo di d'ambrosio, altro che complotti.

ma poi se il calcio lo vedete così vi consiglio le bocce eh, che danno meno rosicamento.


----------



## PoloNegativo (21 Settembre 2019)

Secondo me, al di là se alcuni magheggi ci siano stati o meno, l’Atalanta non meritava la champions per tre principali motivi:
1) Hanno avuto un calendario che definire favorevole è un eufemismo, giocando contro molte big a giochi ormai già fatti, per le avversarie.
2) I favori arbitrali tra Milan e Atalanta nell’arco della stagione sono stati a loro vantaggio. Cercando infatti “classifica senza errori arbitrali 2018/2019” si osserva che saremmo dovuti essere già in champions a una giornata dal termine. Queste classifiche potrebbero non essere affidabili, ma sicuramente lo sono più dell’opinione del singolo individuo, che non si mette a contare, partita dopo partita i vari episodi a favore e non.
3)L’Atalanta non ha il potenziale del Milan e, infatti, non ha investito in questo mercato estivo quanto il Milan. Non solo, andando in champions a nostro discapito ha rallentato la nostra evoluzione, che avrebbe probabilmente giovato al calcio italiano, tenendo più in alto il nostro onore all’estero. Quindi, al di là dei presunti meriti sportivi dell’Atalanta, smontati nei punti 1 e 2, anche per il bene del calcio italiano sarebbe stato meglio se in champions ci fossimo andati noi, che abbiamo voglia di investire e ambizioni maggiori, con tutto il rispetto per l’Atalanta.


L’Atalanta ha fatto un ottimo campionato in relazione all’aspettativa che c’era nei suoi confronti. Il fatto che una squadra poco blasonata come l’Atalanta sia andata in champions ha generato una sorta di simpatia nei loro confronti che ci può anche stare, ma che non deve bloccarci nell’affermare che dei loro punti fatti ce ne siano alcuni di troppo. Abbastanza da non meritare la Champions. L’Europa League sarebbe stata meritata e avrebbe comunque coronato un grande campionato da parte loro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Settembre 2019)

4 pere in culo e addio. Ora sotto col pallottoliere anche per la prossima. Devono perdere male, ma male male.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (23 Settembre 2019)

In campionato continuano a rimontare ancge 2 gol nei minuti di recupero... e a fine anno sti punti poi son sempre pesanti.


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2019)

Oggettivamente è uno scandalo che ci sia andata l’Atalanta e non noi...


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2019)

Non uppiamo topic vecchi per favore


----------

